# عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط



## HERETIC-MUSLIM (11 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

..

لطالما رد علينا الافاضل من المسيحيين عندما نحاورهم في عصمة الكتاب وقالوا

لو حرف الكتاب فعلا 

فمن الذي حرف؟
ولماذا حرف ؟
وكيف حرف ؟
ومتى حرف ؟
وأين حرف ؟
...

أسئلة مش بطالة ...قبل أن أجيب عليها .... 

أريد أن أضع منطق بسيط وهو:
على قدر استطاعتك على الاجابة هجاوبك ...... يعني ايه 


يعني انا هسأل الاسئل الاتيه :

انجيل متى

من الذي كتبه ؟
ولماذا كتبه ؟
وأين كتبه ؟
ومتى كتبه ؟
وكيف كتبه ؟
ولغة كتابته ؟

...

لا ننسى 
على قدر استطاعتك على الاجابة سأجاوبك !


...
ننتظر الرد من الأفاضل


...

قل الحمد لله وسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى ءالله خير أما يشركون


----------



## Fadie (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

صباح الهرطقة

اذا احنا معندناش اجابات لأسئلتك دى يبقى انت معندكش اجابات لأسئلتنا؟ ولا سواء احنا عندنا اجابات او معندناش فانت عندك اجابات اسئلتنا؟ طبعا دة مش معناه اننا معندناش اجوبة لأسئلتك الساذجة دى!


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

*



انجيل متى

من الذي كتبه ؟
ولماذا كتبه ؟
وأين كتبه ؟
ومتى كتبه ؟
وكيف كتبه ؟
ولغة كتابته ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...


الكاتب
القدّيس متّى الإنجيلي، هو أحد الاثنى عشر تلميذًا، كان عشّارًا اسمه لاوي واسم أبيه حلفى. رآه السيّد المسيح جالسًا عند مكان الجباية فقال له: اتبعني، فقام وتبعه (مت9: 9؛ مر2: 14؛ لو5: 29). ترك لاوي الجباية التي كان اليهود يتطلّعون إليها ببغضة، لأنها تمثل السلطة الرومانيّة المستبدة، وعلامة إذلال الشعب لحساب المستعمر الروماني المستغلّ. وقد سجّل لنا معلّمنا لوقا البشير الوليمة الكبرى التي صنعها لاوي للسيّد في بيته، ودعا إليها أصدقاءه السابقين من عشّارين وخطاة حتى يختبروا عذوبة التبعيّة للسيّد المسيح بأنفسهم (لو5: 29)، الأمر الذي أثار معلّمي اليهود، قائلين للتلاميذ: لماذا يأكل معلّمكم مع العشّارين والخطاة؟ أمّا هو فأجاب: "لا يحتاج الأصحاء إلى طبيب بل المرضى، لم آت لأدعو أبرارًا بل خطاة إلى التوبة" (مت9: 11-12).
أما كلمة "متّى" فتعني "عطيّة الله"، وبالعبرانيّة "نثنائيل"، وباليونانيّة "ثيودورس"، والتي عُرِّبت "تادرس". وكأن الله بدعوته لمتّى أشبع قلبه كعطيّة إلهيّة فانتزعت نفسه من محبّة المال وأخرجت قلبه خارج الجباية.

لغة الكتابة
يقول بابياس أسقف هيرابوليس عام 118م أن متّى حوى التعاليم باللسان العبري، وكل واحد فسّرها (ترجمها) كما استطاع. هذا أيضًا ما أكّده القدّيس إيريناؤس والعلاّمة أوريجينوس والقدّيسان كيرلّس الأورشليمي وأبيفانيوس. ويروي لنا المؤرخ يوسابيوس أن القدّيس بنتينوس في زيارته إلى الهند وجد إنجيل متّى باللسان العبري لدى المؤمنين تركه لهم برثولماوس الرسول.

تاريخ كتابته
استقرّ رأي غالبيّة الدارسين أنه كُتب بعد إنجيل معلّمنا مرقس الرسول ببضع سنوات، وقبل خراب الهيكل اليهودي حيث يتحدّث عنه كنبوّة لا كواقعة قد تمت. لهذا يقدرون كتابته بالربع الثالث من القرن الأول.
مكان كتابته
يرى التقليد أن الإنجيل كُتب في فلسطين، الأمر الذي لم يشك فيه أحد من آباء الكنيسة الأولى، وإن كان بعض الباحثين رأوا أنه كُتب في إنطاكيّة أو فينيقيّة.

غرض الكتابة
1. كتب القدّيس متّى إنجيله لليهود الذين كانوا ولا يزالوا ينتظرون المسيّا الملك الذي يُقيم مملكة تسيطر على العالم. فالكاتب يهودي تتلمذ للسيّد المسيح يكتب لإخوته اليهود ليُعلن لهم أن المسيّا المنتظر قد جاء، مصحّحًا مفهومهم للملكوت، ناقلاً إيّاهم من الفكر المادي الزمني إلى الفكر الروحي السماوي.
لقد كرّر كلمة "ابن داود" لتأكيد أن "المسيّا" هو الملك الخارج من سبط يهوذا ليملك، لكن ليس على نفس المستوى الذي ملكوا به في أرض الموعد، إنّما هو ملكوت سماوي (مت13: 43؛ 25: 34)؛ (7: 21؛ 8: 11؛ 16: 28). حقًا لقد كان اليهود ينتظرون بحمية شديدة مجيء المسيّا المخلّص ليملك. وقد جاء وملك لكن ليس بحسب فكرهم المادي!
2. حمل هذا الإنجيل أيضًا جانبًا دفاعيًا عن السيّد المسيح، فلم تقف رسالته عند تأكيد أن فيه تحقّقت نبوّات العهد القديم، وإنما دافع ضدّ المثيرات اليهوديّة، لهذا تحدّث بوضوح عن ميلاده من عذراء، ودافع الملاك عنها أمام خطيبها، وروى تفاصيل قصّة القيامة والرشوة التي دفعها اليهود للجند. لهذا دعا R. V. G. Tasker هذا الإنجيل بالدفاع المسيحي المبكّر.
3. يرى G. D. Kilpatrick أن هذا الإنجيل في أصوله كتب بهدف ليتورجي، لتُقرأ فصوله أثناء العبادة المسيحيّة. وقد اعتمد في ذلك على ما اتسم به الإنجيل من وضوح واختصار ومطابقات وتوازن في اللغة. لكن البعض يرى أن مثل هذه السمات لا تعني أن هذا الإنجيل كتب بهذا الهدف، إنّما هي سمات الكاتب الأدبيّة، وأنه بسبب هذه السمات استخدم الإنجيل بطريقة واسعة في الأغراض الليتورجيّة.

سماته
استخدم هذا الإنجيل في الاقتباسات الواردة في كتابات الكنيسة الأولى أكثر من غيره. ولعلّ نشره للموعظة على الجبل بطريقة تفصيليّة كدستور للحياة المسيحيّة كان له أثره على المؤمنين. أمّا سماته فهي:
1. إذ كتب متّى الإنجيلي هذا الإنجيل لليهود أوضح بطريقة عميقة العلاقة الأكيدة بين المسيحيّة والعهد القديم، موضّحًا كيف كانت الكنيسة مُبتلعة في التفكير في نبوّات العهد القديم التي تحقّقت روحيًا في المسيح يسوع ربنا. لقد أشار إلى حوالي 60 نبوّة من العهد القديم، كما تكرّرت كلمة الملكوت حوالي 55 مرّة، وذُكر السيّد المسيح كابن لداود ثمان مرّات، معلنًا أنه الموعود به. لقد حمل هذا الإنجيل جوًا يهوديًا أكثر من غيره، فيفترض في القارئ معرفة العبريّة (5: 19)، يستعمل التعبيرات المفضّلة عند اليهود كدعوة أورشليم بالمدينة المقدّسة (4: 5؛ 27: 52-53)، والهيكل بالمكان المقدّس (24: 15). يتحدّث عن أسس الأعمال الصالحة الثلاثة عند اليهود، أي الصدقة والصلاة والصوم (6: 1-8، 16-18)، وعن واجبات الكهنة في الهيكل (12: 5) وضريبة الهيكل (17: 24-27)، والعشور (23: 23) وغسل الأيدي علامة التطهير من الدم (27: 24) الخ.
أوضح أن السيّد لم يأتِ ليحتقر العهد القديم، بل ليدخل به إلى كمال غايته، من جهة الناموس والوصيّة وتحقيق ما جاء به من وعود خاصة بالخلاص. هذا التحقيق لم يتمّ فقط خلال تعاليم السيّد المسيح، وإنما أيضًا خلال شخصه كمخلّصٍ وفادٍ.
هذا ما دفع بعض الدارسين إلى التطلّع إلى هذا الإنجيل كدراسة حاخاميّة مسيحيّة تكشف عن إعلان السيّد المسيح المخفي في العهد القديم.
2. إذ يكتب متّى الإنجيلي لليهود لم يغفل عن مصارحتهم بأخطائهم، فيقول عن قائد المائة الروماني: "لم أجد ولا في إسرائيل إيمانا بمقدار هذا، وأقول لكم إن كثيرين سيأتون من المشارق والمغارب ويتّكئون مع إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب في ملكوت السماوات، وأما بنو الملكوت فيُطرحون إلى الظلمة الخارجيّة" (8: 10، 12). وقوله: "ابن الإنسان يُسلّم إلى رؤساء الكهنة والكتبة، فيحكمون عليه بالموت" (20: 18)، وأيضًا: "ملكوت الله ينزع منكم ويعطي لأمّة تعمل أثماره" (21: 43). منتقدًا تفسيرهم الحرفي لحفظ السبت (12: 1-13)، واهتمامهم بالمظهر الخارجي للعبادة (6: 2، 5، 16)، وانحرافهم وراء بعض التقاليد المناقضة للوصيّة (15: 3-9)، مؤكدًا لالتزامهم بالوصايا الشريعيّة حتى تلك التي ينطق بها الكتبة والفرّيسيّون مع نقده الشديد لريائهم (ص23) الخ.
3. إن كان هذا الإنجيل قد حمل جوًا يهوديًا أكثر من غيره من الأناجيل لكنّه لم يغفل القارئ الأممي، فيشرح له بعض الألفاظ المعروفة لدي اليهود كقوله: "عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا" (1: 23)، "موضع يقال له جلجثّة، وهو المُسمّى موضع الجمجمة" (27: 33). وشرح بعض النواحي الجغرافيّة، كقوله: "وأتى وسكن في كفرناحوم التي عند البحر في تخوم زبولون ونفتاليم" (4: 13). وشرح المعتقدات التي يعرفها اليهودي مثل: "جاء إليه صدّيقيّون، الذين يقولون ليس قيامة" (22: 23)، وأيضًا عادات يهوديّة مثل "كان الوالي معتادًا في العيد أن يطلق لهم أسيرًا واحدًا من أرادوه" (27: 15).
4. مع اهتمام الإنجيلي بالشئون اليهوديّة ليس فقط بالالتجاء إلى نبوّات العهد القديم، وإنما أيضًا بالالتزام بالوصايا الناموسيّة (5: 8)، وتعاليم الكتبة والفرّيسيّين الجالسين على كرسي موسى (23: 2)، بطريقة روحيّة عميقة وجديدة، أعلن السيّد أنه مُرسل لخراف إسرائيل الضالة (15: 24)، ويرجع نسبه إلى إبراهيم أب اليهود، وينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام تتكون من 14 جيلاً عن كل قسم بطريقة حاخاميّة، وأنه ابن داود المنتظر الذي يدخل المدينة المقدّسة كغالبٍ. هذه جميعها تُشير إلى تحقيقات أمنيات اليهود لكن الإنجيلي لم يقف عند هذا الحد؛ أيضًا عند الخصوصيات اليهوديّة بل انطلق بفكرهم إلى الرسالة الإنجيليّة الجامعيّة، معلنًا ظهور إسرائيل الجديد الذي لا يقف عند الحدود الضيقة. فقد ورد في نسب السيّد أمميّات غريبات الجنس، وفي طفولته هرب إلى مصر كملجأ له، معلنًا احتضان الأمم لملكوته (2: 13)، وفي لقاءاته مع بعض الأمميّين والأمميّات كان يمدحهم معلنًا قوّة إيمانهم، وفي نفس الوقت هاجم الكتبة والفرّيسيّين في ريائهم وضيق أفقهم (23)، وفي مثل الكرم تحدّث عن تسليم الكرم إلى كرّامين آخرين (21: 33)، وكأنه انطلق بهم من الفهم الضيّق المتعصّب إلى الفهم الروحي الجديد وإعلان الرسالة العظيمة الممتدة إلى جميع الأمم، حيث ختم السفر بكلمات السيّد الوداعيّة: "اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الأمم" (28: 19).
5. الجانب اللاهوتي
إنجيل متّى هو "إنجيل الملكوت"، مركزه "ملكوت السماوات" الذي يُعلن بوضوح في الأحاديث التعليميّة للسيّد المسيح كما في أمثاله ومعجزاته. هذا الملكوت هو ملكوت المستقبل (25: 34؛ 7: 21؛ 8: 11؛ 16: 28)، لكنّه يبدأ من الآن في حياتنا كحقيقة حاضرة (12: 28؛ 4: 17؛ 5: 3؛ 11: 3). كأن ملكوت السماوات قد بدأ فعلاً بمجيء السيّد المسيح وسكناه في قلوبنا ليُعلن بكماله في مجيئه الأخير.
أما رب الملكوت فهو "المسيّا" المخلّص الذي كشف الإنجيل عن سلطانه الملوكي، موضّحًا أنه فيه تمّ المكتوب، وتحقّقت المواعيد الإلهيّة، وتمتّعت الشعوب بمشتهى الأمم! إنه موسى الجديد على مستوى فريد وفائق، يصوم أربعين يومًا، ويجرّب على الجبل ليغلب باسم شعبه وتخدمه الملائكة، يكمّل الشريعة الموسويّة لا بتسلّم وصايا على حجر منقوش بل يتكلّم بسلطان من عنده، يُشبع الجموع التي في القفر، ويتجلّى أمام تلاميذه مستدعيًا موسى وإيليّا ومتحدّثًا معهما! إنه ابن الله، لكنّه هو أيضًا ابن الإنسان، إذ حلّ في وسطنا ليدخل بنا إلى أمجاده. لهذا يدعوه "ابن الإنسان" في مواقف المجد الفائق.
6. الجانب الكنسي
لما كان إنجيل متّى البشير هو إنجيل الملكوت لهذا فهو أيضًا إنجيل الكنيسة بكونها سرّ ملكوت الله. إنه الوحيد بين الإنجيليّين يسجّل لنا تعاليم خاصة بالكنيسة بطريقة صريحة وواضحة على لسان السيّد المسيح، الذي نُسب إليه استخدام كلمة "إككليسيّا" مرّتين في عبارتين غاية في الأهمّية: فتحدّث عن أساس الكنيسة: صخرة الإيمان، قائلاً لبطرس الرسول حين أعلن إيمانه به، "على هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها" (مت16: 18). كما تحدّث عن سلطان الكنيسة. "وإن لم يسمع منهم فقُل للكنيسة، وإن لم يسمع من الكنيسة فليكن عندك كالوثني والعشّار. الحق أقول لكم كل ما تربطونه على الأرض يكون مربوطًا في السماء، وكل ما تحلّونه على الأرض يكون محلولاً في السماء" (18: 17-18).
هذا يكشف لنا عن اهتمام الإنجيلي متّى بالأمور الكنسيّة. والملاحظ أنه يؤكّد سرّ الكنيسة كحضرة الله وسط شعبه، وفي قلوبهم بطريقة وبأخرى عَبْر السفر كله، فيفتحه بحديث الملاك للقدّيس يوسف عن السيّد المسيح: "ويدعون اسمه عمّانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا" (1: 23). وينقل إلينا حديث السيّد مع تلاميذه مقدّمًا لنا صورة مبسّطة للكنيسة المحليّة، بقوله: "لأنه حيثما اجتمع اثنان أو ثلاثة باسمي فهناك أكون في وسطهم" (18: 20). كما أوضح السيّد الكنيسة الخفيّة في قلب الشاهد للحق، خاصة خلال عمله الرسولي بقوله: "من يقبلكم يقبلني" (10: 40)، "من قبِل ولدًا واحدًا مثل هذا باسمي فقد قبلني" (18: 5). كما يظهر معيّته مع شعبه المحتاج والمتألّم بقوله في اليوم الأخير: "بما أنكم فعلتموه بأحد إخوتي الأصاغر فبي فعلتم" (25: 40). ويرى العلاّمة ترتليان أن الإنجيلي متّى في عرضه لملاقاة السيّد مع تلاميذه داخل السفينة وسط الرياح الثائرة صورة حيّة للكنيسة التي تستمد سلامها من السيّد المسيح الساكن فيها والمتجلّي داخلها بالرغم ممّا يثيره الشيطان من اضطرابات ومضايقات. أخيرًا فإن الإنجيلي يختم السفر بكلمات السيّد لتلاميذه أن يتلمذوا جميع الأمم ويعمّدوهم ويعلّموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصاهم به (28: 19، 20) مؤكدًا معيّته معهم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر (28: 20)، وكأن الكنيسة ممتدة من حيث المكان لتشمل الأمم ومن حيث الزمان إلى مجيئه الأخير لتعيش معه وجهًا لوجه!
7. الجانب الإسخاتولوجي (الأخروي)
إذ هو سفر الملكوت السماوي الذي ينطلق بمجيء المسيح الأول ليعد الكنيسة لملاقاته في مجيئه الأخير أكّد الإنجيلي الفكر الإسخاتولوجي (الأخروي) بصورة واضحة خاصة في الاصحاحين (24، 25). ففي الأول تحدّث عن علامات انقضاء الدهر، لا لمجرد المعرفة، وإنما بقصد الاستعداد بالسهر الدائم لمجيئه الأخير. وفي الأصحاح التالي قدّم لنا أمثلة رائعة عن الملكوت السماوي وملاقاتنا مع السيّد على السحاب.
8. الأرقام
إذ يكتب الإنجيلي متّى لليهود يهتمّ بالأرقام المحبّبة لهم خاصة أرقام 3، 5، 7. فمن جهة رقم 3 نجده يقسّم نسب السيّد المسيح إلى ثلاثة مراحل (1: 17)، والتجارب التي واجهها السيّد ثلاثة (4: 1-11)، وأركان العبادة ثلاثة (6: 1-18)، ويقدّم ثلاث تشبيهات للصلاة: السؤال والطلب والقرع (7: 7-8)، وفي التجلّي أخذ السيّد معه ثلاث تلاميذ (17: 1)، وأيضًا في بستان جثّسيماني (26: 37)، وهناك صلي ثلاث مرّات (26: 39-44) وبطرس الرسول أنكر السيّد ثلاث مرّات (26: 75). وسنحاول الحديث عن معنى الأرقام أثناء عرضنا لتفسير الإنجيل.
9. من أهم ملامح هذا السفر أنه يتكون من خمس مقالات كبرى يلحقها أو يسبقها بعض القصص، حتى رأى البعض أن السفر يمثّل خمسة كتب جاءت مقابل أسفار موسى الخمسة بكون السيّد المسيح هو موسى الجديد. أمّا المقالات الخمسة فهي:
أ. الموعظة على الجبل ص 5 - 7.
ب. العمل الرسولي ص 10.
ج. أمثال الملكوت ص 13.
د. تعاليم متنوّعة ص 18.
هـ. أحاديث إسخاتولوجيّة ص 23 - 25.
محتويات السفر
إذ يتحدّث السفر عن المسيح الملك، جاءت محتوياته هكذا:
1. نسب الملك وميلاده ص 1-2
لقد أكّد متّى البشير خلال نسب السيّد المسيح حسب الشريعة اليهوديّة، أنه ابن داود من سبط يهوذا آخِر ملك من السبط الملوكي، بمجيئه انتهت سجلاّت الأنساب، إذ تحقّق هدفها ولا يمكن حاليًا أن يعرف يهودي أنسابه حتى آدم كما كان في أيام السيّد المسيح.
2. السابق للملك ص 3
كانت العادة الشرقية أن يوجد للملك سابق يهيئ له الطريق. هكذا جاء يوحنا المعمدان الملاك الذي يهيئ الطريق للملك السماوي.
3. اختبار الملك ص 4: 1-11
دخول السيّد مع الشيطان في معركة على الجبل ليغلب، فيهب كل شعبه روح الغلبة والنصرة.
4. إعلان الملك ص 4: 12-25
أعلن ملكه السماوي مُقامًا على الأرض.
5. دستور الملك ص 5-7
"الموعظة على الجبل"، الدستور الذي يعيش على أساسه الشعب ليتهيّأوا للحياة السماويّة، ويتمتّعوا بالملكوت.
6. خدمة الملك ص 8-11: 9
إذ أعلن دستوره لشعبه مارس خدمته مع كل المحتاجين، مبتدئًا هنا بتطهيره الأبرص ولمسه ليؤكّد أنه جاء من أجل المرذولين والمنبوذين، وأن الأبرص لن ينجس السيد. ثم شفي خادم قائد المائة ليُعلن أنه جاء بالأكثر من أجل الخدم والعبيد لا يحتقّر إنسانًا لسبب أو آخر.
7. رفض الملك ص 11: 10 - ص 20
خاب أمل اليهود فيه إذ كانوا ينتظرون فيه ملكًا بمفهوم زمني يسيّطر ويملك ويُقيم دولة صهيونيّة تحكم العالم. اختلفت خدمته عمّا في أذهانهم ليفتح الباب للأمم.
8. دخول الملك ص 21-25
دخوله الرسمي إلى العاصمة ليملك على الصليب بعد كشفه عن المفهوم الإنجيلي للملكوت.
9. موت الملك وقيامته ص 26-28
ملك الرب على خشبة، وقام لكي يُقيم المؤمنين أعضاء في مملكته السماويّة.


أقسام السفر
إذ يتحدّث هذا السفر عن المسيّا كرب الملكوت السماوي، يمكننا تقسيم السفر هكذا:
1. نسب الرب وميلاده 1-2.
2. رسول يوحنا المعمدان 3.
3. اختبار يسوع 4: 1-11.
4. إعلان ملكوته 4: 12-25.
5. دستور الرب 5-7.
6. خدمة يسوع 8-11: 19.
7. رفض الملك 1: 20- ص 20.
8. دخوله العاصمة 21-25.
9. موت الرب وقيامته 26-28.*

*يــــــــارب...
ادينا جاوبنا على أسئلتك الغريبة دى 
عايز ايه دلوقتى تانى ؟ :t32:*​


----------



## HERETIC-MUSLIM (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

..



> صباح الهرطقة
> 
> اذا احنا معندناش اجابات لأسئلتك دى يبقى انت معندكش اجابات لأسئلتنا؟ ولا سواء احنا عندنا اجابات او معندناش فانت عندك اجابات اسئلتنا؟ طبعا دة مش معناه اننا معندناش* اجوبة لأسئلتك الساذجة دى! *



أهلا أهلا بفادي الابولوجيست الكبير ... عاش من شافك يا راجل  ... بقالنا زمان ما اتكلمناش ..الايام جاية ان شاء الله 


وبعدين ما تاخدني على أد عقلي شوية .....  شكلك نسيت طريقتي يا فادي 

الاجابات موجودة بس ما تطلعش غير في المناظرات الي بيتحذف منها الردود ...انت راجل قديم وعارف الحاجات دي 

المهم  شكرا على ترحيبك  .. 


...


بنشكر مرمر بردو شكر كبير جدا  على الاجابة وسعة الصدر 

...
جاري التحضير يا فادي للتعليق على كلام مرمر !

ها جاهز يا فادي  لصولات وجولات زمان ولا لأ ؟؟؟

مستعد لمناظرة ؟

ولا نكمل هنا وخلاص ؟!


مستني ردك  عشان اشوف هرد هنا ولا ننقل الكلام في مناظرة !
...

يتبع 


...

بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق ولكم الويل مما تصفون


----------



## Fadie (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

هات من الآخر ياعم المهرطق و ملكش دعوة بكلام مرمر و رد عليا

وجود اجباتك من عدمه يتوقف على وجود اجباتنا؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

+++ الأسئلة فى المواضيع الدينية ليس لها نهاية ، إذ توجد ملايين الإسئلة وملايين الإجابات عليها .
 +++ والشيئ المنطقى أن يكون للسؤال هدف ، أما السؤال لمجرد السؤال ، وكأنه :" شطارة " ، فإنه مضيعة للوقت .
++++ ومن المؤسف أن بعض السائلين يشترون الإسئلة من الملاحدة ، وهؤلاء الباعة يخدعونهم ببيعهم أسئلة مفبركة ، معتمدين على جهل المشترى . ++ فإذا فشلت هذه الأسئلة ، فإن السائل لا يستحى ( لأنه مجهول الشخصية ) فيعيد شراء أسئلة أخرى ، لعلها تنفع هذه المرة ... وهكذا بلا نهاية ، خصوصاً إذا توفر المال الأسود .
+++++ لذلك ، أقترح وضع ضوابط لهذه المسألة ، كأن يلتزم السائل بتقديم إجابة عن سؤال عما عنده هو ، فى مقابل السؤال عما يسأل عنه عند الآخرين  ،   أى أن تكون بنظام المقايضة .+++ فمثلاً ، إذا قدمتُ أنا  سؤالاً عن صحة كتابك ، فإننى أقدم معه إجابة عن صحة كتابى أنا .
+++++ وأعتقد أن ذلك ، بالإضافة لمنعه للمراءاة ، فإنه سيضمن جدية السائل ، وبالتالى سيوفر الوقت لمناقشة الجادين أصحاب العقول ، وليس الهزليين الذين يشترون الأسئلة بدون أن يفهموها ، كما أن ذلك سيوفر وقت المجيب ، ليستفيد منه فى دراسته أو فى عمله .
+++++ إنه مجرد إقتراح ، وإننى أدعو الإخوة الأحباء لتقديم كل ما يمكن من إقتراحات أخرى ، للوصول لحل لمناقشة شراء الأسئلة الفاسدة التى تهدر الوقت . وكل عام وجميعكم بكل خير .


----------



## HERETIC-MUSLIM (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


...



> هات من الآخر ياعم المهرطق و ملكش دعوة بكلام مرمر و رد عليا
> 
> وجود اجباتك من عدمه يتوقف على وجود اجباتنا؟



واضح ان الناس بتتقابل بالترحاب عندكم في المنتدى !  مع اني راجل قديم هنا بس بقالي فترة غايب وقلت أرجع اسلم على حبايبي القدام وأولهم فادي ..... مش مقابله دي بردو يا فادي ! دحنا بينا عيش ومناظرات بردو 

..
لا يا عم فادي اجاباتي مش مستنية اجابتكم !! اجاباتي موجوده بس انا ليا هدف تاني من سؤالي هتعرفه لو قبلت المناظرة !

ها ؟  ما قلتليش !

....


مشكور يا مكرم على ردك اللطيف   ... نصيحة غالية  !  تسلم 

...

وقل الحمد لله الذي لم يتخذ ولدا ولم يكن له شريك في الملك ولم يكن له ولي من الذل وكبره تكبيرا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*



> جاري التحضير يا فادي للتعليق على كلام مرمر !​



:t32::t32:​


----------



## My Rock (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*



HERETIC-MUSLIM قال:


> لطالما رد علينا الافاضل من المسيحيين عندما نحاورهم في عصمة الكتاب وقالوا
> 
> لو حرف الكتاب فعلا
> 
> ...


 
هل تجيب على سؤال بسؤال؟ او بأسئلة بأسئلة اخرى يا عزيزي؟

هل هذه طريقة حوار؟

على اي حال, اسئلتك ردينا عليها
و الأن دورك في الرد على الأسئلة التي ادعيت انك تستطيع الإجابة عليها
لكن قبلها عليك ان تحدد مسار الموضوع
فالقسم هذا للأسئة و الأجابة عليها فقط
لا مماطلة
لا مجادلة
لا محاورة
سؤال و جواب فقط

اما اذا اردت الحوار و المناقشة فننقل الموضوع الى الرد على الشبهات

او حتى اذا اردت محاورة ثنائية فلا مانع من اقامتها في قسمها الخاص لكن انتظر يوم او اثنين لننتهي من التعديلات الجديدة على قسم الحوارات الثنائية

حدد كيف تريد مسار الموضوع لنعرف تنظيمه

مرحب بك من جديد..


----------



## My Rock (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*



HERETIC-MUSLIM قال:


> بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق ولكم الويل مما تصفون


 
هذه اخر مرة تكن لنا الويل بما نصف
المرة القادمة احرر مشاركتك
و اذا استمريت بأخلاقك هذه, فأقول لك لا مكان لك هنا, ارحل بكرامتك احسن ما تتهان و تهين عقيدتك

هذا ما هو الا تحذير بسيط لكي نرفع مستوى الحوار

اي كلمات زائدة مليئة بالخباثة غير مرحب بها

مرحب بك من جديد ما دامك عاقل و مؤدب, بخلاف ذلك الباب يوسع جمل


----------



## Fadie (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

يا جماعة من فضلكم سيبهولى دة انا عارفه من زمان و عارف اعرف اتعامل معاه ازاى , و ياريت تنقل الموضوع فى الشبهات يا روك عشان عم المهرطق البورسعيدى فاضى اليومين عشان اتباع المنجسين راحت عليه فعايز اروقه شوية.


----------



## HERETIC-MUSLIM (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


...

 عمنا الكبارا ماي روك   ... مش ممكن الصفحة نورت  .. ايه النور ده كله !

..

بالنسبة للرد على توقيعي فدي اية في القرءان  بحب اختم بيها توقيعي حتى لو داخل اقول السلام عليكم ... انت عارف لو في منتدى رياضي بكتبها ... كونك تاخدها على نفسك ده امر يخصك ... المهم الصفحة نورت 

...

بالنسبة  لاسئلتي  ... فادي زي مانت شوفت  بيحدف ورايا  قله !!!   سألته مش عايز يجاوب 
كتر خيرها مرمر جاوبتني مشكورة الصراحة...فادي مش عايزني ارد على مرمر !!!  طب قولي أعمل ايه دنتا الكبير هنا .... والي ملوش كبير يشتريله كبير بردو !!!  افتيني !!



> هل تجيب على سؤال بسؤال؟ او بأسئلة بأسئلة اخرى يا عزيزي؟



بخصوص اسئلتي !!!   انا مش بجاوب على حد بأسئلة !!! دنا الي بسأل انت مش واخد بالك ولا ايه !!! مش ده قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة ولا انا دخلت غلط ....  !!

....

المهم انا طالب مناظره مع أي حد  عن عصمة الكتاب المقدس  ( اعتقد فادي هيقوم بالواجب لأنه أبولوجيست  أد الدنيا  ).... ومتبرع لأول مرة في تاريخ عصمة الكتاب المقدس بالافصاح عن اسماء المحرفين ومكان التحريف وزمن التحريف ولماذا التحريف وكيفية التحريف !!! ....أوباااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 

...



> لا مماطلة
> لا مجادلة
> لا محاورة
> سؤال و جواب فقط
> ...



بكرر تاني ... انا جاي اسأل ولكن محدش قابلني بترحاب غير مرمر !!! فادي الابولوجيست بيطردني بكلامه ! شوفت بقى مين الي بيماطل 

على العموم الاجابة وصلتني على اسئلتي  !!!
فقط منتظر متبرع للحدث التاريخي الي هيتم فيه الافصاح عن الاسرار الخمسة !!!

...

شلوم لاخيم


----------



## Fadie (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

هات من الآخر يا عم المهرطق و لو عندك رد على الاسئلة المسيحية هاته معندكش بلاش لف و دوران كتير عشان انت عارف كويس ان انا فاهمك و فاهم انت عايز ايه من اسئلتك من اول ما حطيتها


----------



## HERETIC-MUSLIM (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

..


> هات من الآخر يا عم المهرطق



من الاخر .. عايز مناظرة !!   في امكانية ؟  لو لا  خلاص امشي !!

...


> و لو عندك رد على الاسئلة المسيحية هاته معندكش بلاش لف و دوران كتير



يا فادي بقولك حدث تاريخي ... فك الشفرة الخماسية !!!  ... معقوله كدا اجاوب بين السطور .... بقولك حدث تاريخي 

عايزين مناظرة كدا تليق بالحدث !!

ها هتشترك في الحدث .... الباب مفتوح  من مشارك لعشرة .... بس يتم تحديد عدد المشاركين الاول !

..


> انت عارف كويس ان انا فاهمك و فاهم انت عايز ايه من اسئلتك من اول ما حطيتها



ممكن تكون فاهم انا عايز اعمل ايه ....  بس صعب تعرف انا هقول ايه !لسا شوية عليك !! محتاج شوية تدريب !

..

ها منتظر 

طلبي هو  منااااااااااااااااااظرة   بشرط تحديد عدد المتناظرين امامي .... شرط واحد فقط بالاضافة لتحديد محور المناظرة !!!!  

...
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

شوف يا كابتن

عندك خمس مناظرات فى عين العدو هربان منهم , مفيش مناظرات جديدة الا لما تخلصهم :

سفينة نوح (نقاش و تفنيد)

معايير القس بسيط ابو الخير و تطبيقها على العهد الجديد

حوار هادف (بناء و عقيدة)

حول العقيدة المسيحية فى القرون الأولى

هل الكتاب المقدس كلام الله (رؤية جديده)

روح هاتلنا حد كبير نحاوره , شغل الاطفال دة معندناش وقت له...

جربناك فى خمس مناظرات و هربت منهم , إذن انت لست مناظر و آخرك هنا هو حوار فى قسم الشبهات

اى خطأ فى العقيدة المسيحية انت عارف طبعا اللى هيحصلك

يا زعيم , عارف ايه اكتر حاجة عاجبانى اليومين دول؟ ان مشرفين المنتديات الاسلامية بيجوا صاغرين لحد منتدياتنا يطلبوا مناظرتنا , منتدياتهم بتهش و تنش

كنت بتمشى فى منتدى الجامع لاقيتهم عاملين اعلان بقاله بتاع شهر و شوية عن مناظرة مش لاقيين حد يعبرهم ....


----------



## Fadie (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

غير مسموح لأحد بالمشاركة فى هذا الموضوع سوى مشرفى القسم فقط


----------



## My Rock (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*



Fadie قال:


> شوف يا كابتن
> 
> عندك خمس مناظرات فى عين العدو هربان منهم , مفيش مناظرات جديدة الا لما تخلصهم :
> 
> ...


 
كابتن ايه يا فادي
دا هربان, كابتن ايه و بتاع ايه :t31:
دا اتهمني اني حررت في رده و عنده الصور و بعديها ما شفنا دخل بأسمه مجددا

قانون القسم ان تبقى المحاورة حد اقصى اسبوعين و اذا لم يرجع المحاور يغلق
و ها هو صار له اشهر هربان و احنا وراه و نقله كمل الحوار, كمل الحوار, كمل الحوار
لكن لا حياة...
و الغريب انه سجل بأسم جديد... خوفا من الفضائح..

على اي حال, نحن مستعدين لمحاورتك
لكن للأسف اثبتت فشلك بالسابق
لذلك نعطيك فرصة جديدة, ان تكمل الحوار في المواضيع ال 5 الي هربت منها
و بعدها نستطيع ان نحاورك في اي محاورة ثنائية تريدها

بخلافها اذا اصريت على عدم قدرتك على اكمال المناظرات الخمسة الأخرى, تقدر تستمر في موضوع في قسم الرد على الشبهات و الرد سيكون محصور بيني و بين الأستاذ Fadie
و لا مانع لو شارك المشرفين Dioscorus و اسنتازيا

فستكون المحاورة محصورة بيننا المشرفين

لو مستعد و موافق رد حتى نبدأ

عسى و لعل ان تبقى و لا تهرب كما فعلت سابقك..
عسى اسمك الجديد فاتحة خير عليك و على محاوراتك 




> يا زعيم , عارف ايه اكتر حاجة عاجبانى اليومين دول؟ ان مشرفين المنتديات الاسلامية بيجوا صاغرين لحد منتدياتنا يطلبوا مناظرتنا , منتدياتهم بتهش و تنش


 
عسى و لعل يتعلموا الأدب مما حصل..
ربنا يهديهم


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*



Fadie قال:


> كنت بتمشى فى منتدى الجامع لاقيتهم عاملين اعلان بقاله بتاع شهر و شوية عن مناظرة مش لاقيين حد يعبرهم ....


 

*عادي كل المنتديات الاسلامية فاضية مش لاقيين حد يعبرهم..تعرف ليش لانهم فاشلين لا يوجد عندهم اجوبة مقنعة ودليل مقنع وكل ما يكتبوه هو للتشوبه فقط*


----------



## HERETIC-MUSLIM (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


...


> شوف يا كابتن
> 
> عندك خمس مناظرات فى عين العدو هربان منهم , مفيش مناظرات جديدة الا لما تخلصهم :



أنا مش شايف اسمي في المناظرات هناك !!!  حاجه غريبه فادي ده !!!

وبعدين بقالي حوالي اربع مشاركات مستني الرد ده  :t33:  متوقع !!!


انت عارف اني انهيت المناظرات دية .... الي عايز يرجعلها يرجعلها !!!  بس يارب تكون زي ما هي ومتنكش حصلها منتاج   ( كالعاده )  خاصة وان بقالها كتيييير !!!

افهم من كدا ان فادي خايف !!! اوبا !




> جربناك فى خمس مناظرات و هربت منهم , إذن انت لست مناظر و آخرك هنا هو حوار فى قسم الشبهات


مناظراتي الخمسة الي انت حاطتهم دول انا انهيت الحوار فيهم ... تحب تسميه انسحاب سميه تحب تسميه هروب سميه ... الي عايز يتفرج على المناظرات يرجعلها ويشوف انا انهيت المناظرات ليه ( اصل كان في طولة لسان كتير وانا مش متعود ولا متربي على طولة اللسان !! معلش اعذرني  ...)

...


> اى خطأ فى العقيدة المسيحية انت عارف طبعا اللى هيحصلك



مش هتكلم في العقيدة المسيحية خالص ما تقلقش !!



> يا زعيم , عارف ايه اكتر حاجة عاجبانى اليومين دول؟ ان مشرفين المنتديات الاسلامية بيجوا صاغرين لحد منتدياتنا يطلبوا مناظرتنا , منتدياتهم بتهش و تنش



ههههههههه  صاغرين !!  مش احسن ما اكتب مقاله وتعدوا تطبلوا حواليها وتقولوا  مش قادرين يواجهونا !!



> كنت بتمشى فى منتدى الجامع لاقيتهم عاملين اعلان بقاله بتاع شهر و شوية عن مناظرة مش لاقيين حد يعبرهم ....



ده شئ يعيبكم مش يعيب منتدى الجامع !! ....  حدش فيكم متجرأ يروح يناظر .... قلنا نجيلكم هنا !! حتى لما جينا .. لقينا طولة لسان !! نعمل ايه بس !!

...


ها مستعد للمناظرة ولا خايف ؟؟؟؟ 

مرة تانية مناظراتي الخمسة  دول انا انتهيت  منها بسبب سوء الادب في معظمها  وفي البعض الاخر غياب المتحاور او تشعب الموضوع وخروجه عن مجراه ! ......
المهم انتهيت منهم ( هربت .. زوغت .... افلست .... الي يعجبك قوله ))


انا دلوقتي طالب مناظرة !!!

تحب تثبت لشعب الكنيسة العربية صحه كتابك .... يا سلام تبقى كسبتني ..... وعد مني اعتمد على ايدك لما يرسموك كاهن !!


غير كدا ... يبقى خايف .... او متوقع النتيجة !!.....  ويبقى المناظرة انتهت قبل ما تبدأ !!
...



ها ....



مناظرة ولا أروح ؟؟؟ 


...

شلوم لخيم


----------



## HERETIC-MUSLIM (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

...


> قانون القسم ان تبقى المحاورة حد اقصى اسبوعين و اذا لم يرجع المحاور يغلق
> و ها هو صار له اشهر هربان و احنا وراه و نقله كمل الحوار, كمل الحوار, كمل الحوار
> لكن لا حياة...
> و الغريب انه سجل بأسم جديد... خوفا من الفضائح..



لو كنت عايز اهرب مكنتش افصحت عن شخصيتي يا ماي روك .... انت راجل كبارا وبتفهم الاصول بردو !!  ولا ايه ؟؟؟

بس حلوا صارله اشهر واحنا وراه دي ...ههههههههه    واضح من اقبالكم على المناظرة !!

....


منتظر  رد واضح 


مناظرة ام ؟؟

...


----------



## Fadie (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

انت متخلف يابنى؟

اخاف منك فاشل زيك هربان من خمس مناظرات؟

لا يوجد مناظرات قبل ان تكمل اى من المناظرات السابقة , فإذا قلت انك منسحب و هارب فأنا لا احاور منسحبين و هاربين

اذا لم تكمل المناظرات السابقة و اعلنت انسحابك منهم فأنت بهذا تعلن انك لست سوى هارب من المناظرات ولا مناظرة مع هاربين

اما منتدياتكم الفاشلة فالحمدلله قضينا عليها تماما

اتحدى لو ان هناك عضو مسيحى واحد فى هذا المنتدى الفاشل الجامع , اما منتدياتنا فنشكر الله صارت من اكبر المنتديات العربية على الشبكة , و منتدانا صار اكبر موقع مسيحى حوارى على النت يتحدى اشباه الرجال المسلمين و ها انتم تأتون صاغرين تطلبوا مناظرتنا و لكن للأسف لستم سوى هاربين منسحبين



> ( اصل كان في طولة لسان كتير وانا مش متعود ولا متربي على طولة اللسان !! معلش اعذرني ...)


 
شفتوا العبط الإسلامى؟

و لما احنا لساننا طويل و انت انهيت المناظرات دى عشان لساننا طويل جاى عايز تناظرنا تانى ليه؟ :t33:

اما صحيح ناس عقولها مهوية

الموضوع منتهى , عندك شىء عايز تقوله لا يوجد امامك سوى هذا الموضوع , او ان تستكمل المناظرات الخمسة اللى هربت منها و بعدين نفتح واحدة جديدة.

انتهى


----------



## HERETIC-MUSLIM (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

...

ها وقد عاد فادي لاسلوبه الي بينقط سكر ... ولسانه الي يتوزن بالذهب ...

يا عم انا هربان من مناظراتي القديمة !

عايز تناظر براحتك ...
مش عايز شوف حد تاني يناظر 

...
خايف دي حاجه ممكن أعذرك عليها !! عادي ما تتكتسفش 

.


----------



## Fadie (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

يابنى انت مش قادر تقتنع ليه انك مش مناظر؟

انت لا مناظرات معك انت انسان فاشل معترف انه هارب من خمس مناظرات , روح شوفلك حاجة كويسة اعملها فى الحياة بدل الفراغ اللى بتعمله فى النت دة

لا مناظرات لك فى منتديات الكنيسة العربية شاملة لأنك هارب و منسحب من خمس مناظرات

يلا عشان مش فاضيينلك ورانا ناس اهم منك بكتير


----------



## My Rock (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*



Fadie قال:


> يابنى انت مش قادر تقتنع ليه انك مش مناظر؟
> 
> انت لا مناظرات معك انت انسان فاشل معترف انه هارب من خمس مناظرات , روح شوفلك حاجة كويسة اعملها فى الحياة بدل الفراغ اللى بتعمله فى النت دة
> 
> ...


 
و مع ذلك بالرغم من تهربك و انسحابك و اعلانك الهروب, عطفنا عليك و سمحنا لك بنقاش و حوار في القسم هنا يدار بيننا كمشرفين

في احلى من كدة؟


----------



## Fadie (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

شفت الكرم؟ ياسلام على قلبك الطيب يا زعيم...


----------



## LuckyPro (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

سلامو عليكو


----------



## HERETIC-MUSLIM (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


...
اعتبر ده رفض للمناظرة ؟ 

..


----------



## My Rock (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*



HERETIC-MUSLIM قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


 
انت تفهم ازاي؟
ولا انت مبرمج عقلك على اننا رافضين و خلاص؟
قلنا لك اذا تريد محاورة ثنائية فقط في قسم الحوارات الثنائية, تفضل بأنهاء المحاورات الأخرى بأي طريقة سواء كانت انسحابك او هروبك و سنفتح معك محاورة ثنائية

بغيرها, تفضل في هذا الموضوع و سنحاورك انا و فادي و بقية مشرفي هذا القسم فقط

صعبة و لا نعيد ثاني؟

يا ساتر, اذا البداية بهذه الطريقة
الحوار حيكون كيف؟

مالك حصلك ايه؟ ما كنت طبيعي زمان, ايه الي خربك كدة؟


----------



## HERETIC-MUSLIM (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


...


خلاص انا موافق باحد هذين الشرطين  الي الزعيم ( كبير القاعدة )  عرضهم ...



وبما اني ديموقراطي 

بطلب فتح هذا الحوار الثنائي القديم 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10833&page=4


أو 

 اكمال الحوار هنا مع مشرفين القسم  بشرط التعهد بحذف مشاركة أي حد تاني غير المشرفين !


... 

اختاروا ما شئتم 

... 
في الانتظار 


...
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------



## Fadie (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

انت هنا متتشرطش انت هنا تنفذ و بس

و بعدين ايه او دى؟ يا يتم فتح الحوار و ترد على المشاركة التى هربت منها او تتفضل تحط اللى عايز تقوله هنا و خلصنا

تلت صفحات لحد دلوقتى و مشفناش منك حرف مفيد , صبرنا له حدود...


----------



## HERETIC-MUSLIM (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

############################################
#############################3
############################################3

..

افتح الموضوع المغلق في الحوارات الثنائية ( لان الموضوع مغلق ... يريت تتفضل تفتحه عشان اعرف اشارك ) 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10833&page=4




ولو عايز تفتحهم الخمسة مفيش مشاكل .. وأمرنا لله 

..
################################################3
************************************************
اسلوب الاستفزاز و الكلام العائم ياريت بلاش منة 
Dioscorus


----------



## My Rock (11 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*



HERETIC-MUSLIM قال:


> افتح الموضوع المغلق في الحوارات الثنائية ( لان الموضوع مغلق ... يريت تتفضل تفتحه عشان اعرف اشارك )
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10833&page=4
> 
> ...


 
أدخل بأسمك القديم و قدم هذا الطلب هنا مع شريطة ان تستمر بالمحاورة بأسمك القديم
لكي لا تلعبوا لعب الأطفال و تقول شخص اخر و الكلام الذي تعرفه بكل تأكيد

سأقوم بفتح الموضوع حال ردك و دخولك بأسمك القديم و استعدادك للتكملة به و يسعدنا ايضا استكمال الحوار في المواضيع الأخرى

سلام و نعمة


----------



## HERETIC-MUSLIM (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


...


> أدخل بأسمك القديم و قدم هذا الطلب هنا مع شريطة ان تستمر بالمحاورة بأسمك القديم
> لكي لا تلعبوا لعب الأطفال و تقول شخص اخر و الكلام الذي تعرفه بكل تأكيد


 
مين أصلا نور الهدى .... نفترض اني دخلت بهذا الاسم ما الدليل على انه انا ؟؟؟

اسمي في المتديات كلها هو ضياء الاسلام و Heretic-muslim

اذا انسحبت بأي اسم منهما هتكون فضيحة زي ما انت بتحكي 

انما لو انسحبت بأي اسم تاني ... !! ولا كأن !!

فمن الغريب انك تطلب مني اتكلم باسم مجهول واترك اسم معلوم !!


انا داخل عشان اشارك باسمي المعروف ..... تحبوني اشارك معاكم بالاسم ده مفيش مانع ... لو مش هينفع خلاص يبقى متأسف اني دخلت المنتدى اتحاور ...##############################
ولو رجعت للمواضيع الي بتغنوا فيها دي ... هتلاقوني كتبت في مشاركاتي الاخيرة اني منسحب .... هل بعد الانسحاب شئ ؟!

انا كتبت فيها اني انهيت مناظرتي !!

عايزين ايه بعد كدا ؟؟؟ مش فاهم !! عايزيني اكمل مناظرات منتهيه ؟؟؟


#########################################..
سلام
****************************************
تم تعديل الاسلوب 
Dioscorus


----------



## Fadie (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

منسحب يبقى مفيش مناظرات يا سيد و طلبك مرفوض , تدخل بإسمك القديم عشان الاعيبكم المحمدية القذرة دى مش علينا , غير كدة الموضوع منتهى , واضح؟

اى مشاركة فى الموضوع لم ارى فيها ردك هحذفها احنا بقينا اربع صفحات مماطلة و رغى فاضى

انتهى


----------



## Fadie (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

قلت مسبقا غير مسموح لأى عضو بالمشاركة فى هذا الموضوع , فقط لمشرفى القسم


----------



## My Rock (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*



HERETIC-MUSLIM قال:


> مين أصلا نور الهدى .... نفترض اني دخلت بهذا الاسم ما الدليل على انه انا ؟؟؟
> 
> اسمي في المتديات كلها هو ضياء الاسلام و Heretic-muslim
> 
> ...


 
هل تنكر انك نفس الشخص و انت اعلنت انك منسحب من هذه المناظرات؟

هل تنكر صلتك بالعضوية نور الهدى و تدعي انك شخص اخر؟ هات من الأخر و بلاش كذب و زيف و مراوغة




> فمن الغريب انك تطلب مني اتكلم باسم مجهول واترك اسم معلوم !!


 
الغريب انك تدخل و تحاور بأسم و بعدها تدخل بأسم و تريد اكمال المحاورة
ما العيب اذا دخلت بأسمك القديم؟
نحن لا نريده فقط لحفظ مصداقية المحاورات و لا ندع ثغرة لأي احد بالكذب و محاولة القول اننا دخلنا بأسم جديد و نسبناه لك


لا اعرف ما سبب هذا التراجع و التخوف من الدخول بأسمك القديم, ما العيب فيه؟





> انا داخل عشان اشارك باسمي المعروف ..... تحبوني اشارك معاكم بالاسم ده مفيش مانع ... لو مش هينفع خلاص يبقى متأسف اني دخلت المنتدى اتحاور


 
تريد تحاور بأسم جديد, حاور هنا 
تريد الحوار في المواضيع القديمة, حاور بنفس اسمك القديم

صعب تطبيق النظام ولا ايه؟



> ولو رجعت للمواضيع الي بتغنوا فيها دي ... هتلاقوني كتبت في مشاركاتي الاخيرة اني منسحب .... هل بعد الانسحاب شئ ؟!
> 
> انا كتبت فيها اني انهيت مناظرتي !!
> 
> عايزين ايه بعد كدا ؟؟؟ مش فاهم !! عايزيني اكمل مناظرات منتهيه ؟؟؟


 

غريب امرك فعلا
ساعة تقولة من نور الهدى هذا و تنكر صلتك بهذه العضوية و مرة اخرى تقول انمك نفس المحاور و هربان و منسحب

طيب اذا منسحب تريد تكمل الحوار كيف؟
الم تعلن استعدادك لأكمال المحاورات السابقة؟ و الأن تتراجع و تقول انك انهيت و لا تستطيع ان تكمل؟

ما كل هذا التخبط!!

اتمنى ان تكون اكبر من انك تحاول اكمال محاوراتك الفاشلة بأسم اخر لتذهب و تهلل في المنتديات الأخرى تعلن الأنتصار ان المسيحيين زوروا اسم اخر لتحفظ ماء الوجه


على اي حال, اربع صفحات و احنا نركض وراك

تريد تكمل الحوارات السابقة, تفضل ادخل بأسم القديم و كمل, مستعدين لأكمالها كلها

تريد فتح حوار بأسمك الجديد, تفضل و كمل هنا

كفاية لف و دوران, مش فاضين للعب العيال..


----------



## My Rock (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

خرج و لم يعد ام ذهب مع الريح؟

هي عادة الهروب صارت حتى قبل المحاورة ان تبدأ؟


----------



## Fadie (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

ديل ال مش عارف مين عمره ما يتعدل


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

++الأخ هيراتيكمسلم 
نصيحة غالية ، ينور قلبك .


----------



## HERETIC-MUSLIM (16 يناير 2008)

*رد على: عصمة الكتاب المقدس .. تساؤل بسيط*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

...

شكرا جزيلا 

..
سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمد لله رب العالمين


----------

